
Ask HN: What are the most interesting take home coding challenges you have seen? - fjahr
We want to improve the coding challenge we give candidates as part of our interview process. The challenge is usually a take-home exercise in our process.<p>We are looking for inspiration on interesting problems that not everyone has solved already, where you can easily copy+paste the solution online and that can be solved in less than a days work.<p>Thanks!
======
whatnotests
My favorite was the Mars Rover challenge.

